# Help! Young White Male Dove needs a new home! (Cage free)



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

*Help! Young White Male Dove needs a new home! (Cage free) Los Angeles California*

Hi everyone,

About 2 months ago I bought a female white dove from a pet shop. I found out later it was a male white dove. The owner offered to replace the dove but the dove had grown happy of being cage free. So I felt bad for the little guy having to go back into a cage and to be sold to an unknown fate. About a month and a half later I found out that male white doves sing a lot in front of a mate. Specially now that it seems to be going through puberty. He keeps courting my black male pigeon only to be pecked away. I feel bad for my male white dove since he seems to want a mate and I just can't have anymore birds. I only have my other male black pigeon. I actually just wanted a female companion for my black pigeon, but they seem to fight because of the courting and confusion. I live in an apt building and so I cannot keep my white male dove. I would like for someone with a kind heart and plenty of space to please take my white male dove. Preferably a cage free home because he no longer likes to be caged. The white dove is actually nice and friendly, but needs a mate because he keeps courting my black pigeon. I was diagnosed with a heart condition last year and it has sadly been difficult to rest when my white dove is cooing a lot. He always seems to want to court or sing which is nice, but due to my heart condition and anxiety I need to get rest. So please I live in Los Angeles California and will not mind bringing the white dove to your home. Just please have ample space and be knowledgeable with doves. It can be any other near by cities like long beach, torrance, pasadena, etc. I don't want to ship the poor fellow over the mail since I have never done that so I don't want to risk it. If you have other birds, have ample space, live in or near L.A., and would like a pretty male dove please respond. If you can provide a picture of the place where he will live and any friends he might have that will be great. 

Here is a video of him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHdgo5pjtTE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk8Qye4BDCU&feature=relmfu


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

What a beautifull bird is that, I have two indoors pigeons, the male just felt down exausted in my balcony and I let him to come into my house, the female I bough it in a shop as his partner.

They live free in my appartment, I really would like to give them the oportunity at least once to hatch the eggs she lays, but I do not know yet it is a responsability I can not take at this moment, but who knows in the future.

I really hope you can find a forever home for him if you did not find it yet.


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

ETphonehome said:


> What a beautifull bird is that, I have two indoors pigeons, the male just felt down exausted in my balcony and I let him to come into my house, the female I bough it in a shop as his partner.
> 
> They live free in my appartment, I really would like to give them the oportunity at least once to hatch the eggs she lays, but I do not know yet it is a responsability I can not take at this moment, but who knows in the future.
> 
> I really hope you can find a forever home for him if you did not find it yet.


Hi,

Thanks for sharing. I still have not been able to find a home for my white male dove. I did not know male white doves sang so much. If I had a normal house there would be no problem, but we live in an apartment and we have a roomate. I just want to find him a good home with good people. I will keep him until then.


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know anybody that lives in L.A or nearby cities. and has a loft of doves or pigeons or others birds who might be willing to take in my white male dove? L.A. is a big place so I am sure there should be someone. I hope! Any of the nearby cities is ok for me. Like Torrance Long Beach, Pasadena, etc. The poor little guy just likes to sing a lot and very loudly and it is not working out well in my apartment building. We've had to put him in the closet sometimes because of the loud singing. I just wish I had the space for the little guy and wish I had known how loud male white doves are. Sorry to post again guys I just want a good home for this little guy before I lose mine LOL.


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

*your pigeon*

Did you find a home for him? I have a large aviary & I'm in culver city.


----------



## Jeanette and Karen (May 31, 2012)

Hello Susan,

We have a brand new white baby dove about 1 month old. We do not have a mate for her. We are either considering getting her a mate, or giving her away so she won't be alone. We've raised white doves for about 20 years or so, but we are now limited to only 2 or 3 pair because of space. 

Are you interested or do you know where we can acquire a young white male dove?
thanks.


----------

